# Cutting and rethreading Shotgun Barrel cost/ options?



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Browning BPS and I'd like to get an 18.5-20" barrel that is threaded for choke tubes, best I can find browning does not make a barrel in the length for the 3.5". I want a turkey barrel that can be used for home defense also. I know I can probably get a cheap alternative but I don't want to, I love my bps and know it like the back of my hand. 

So the question is, anyone have any local recommendations on someone that can do this or even someone I can just send a barrel to? Doesn't even have to be threaded to browning invector+ tubes just to something with multiple choke options. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Buy another gun.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

*Gunsmith for BPS*

Lock and Gunsmith 1420 W Garden St, Pensacola, FL 32502
(850) 434-2656

Talk with these folks. I have had good luck with them, and as a fellow left handed shotgunner, their gun smith has an interest in BPS and Ithaca. Minimum shop charge of $60. I bet it's the 3.5" chamber for options that's getting ya.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Buy another gun.


As said I have no interest in that. I can find a used barrel for under $100 online, i figure $75-100 probably to have it cut and re-threaded. I'll happily do that for under $200 and I certainly can't get a solid Turkey gun for that. I haven't used a gunsmith in over 10 years though and never anyone local.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

willie b said:


> Lock and Gunsmith 1420 W Garden St, Pensacola, FL 32502
> (850) 434-2656
> 
> Talk with these folks. I have had good luck with them, and as a fellow left handed shotgunner, their gun smith has an interest in BPS and Ithaca. Minimum shop charge of $60. I bet it's the 3.5" chamber for options that's getting ya.


Thank you, called them and they said it would be $95. About 1.5 hours work probably. Id like to get it done before the season ends but doubt I will. I'm going to try and find a used barrel online for $100 and then $95 for the work. I'll love the new set up for under $200.


----------

